# can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ??



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

i have a double din clarion radio heres the info, will pay for this !! 
name your price.
Original VIN – 3VWSK69MX4M031039
My VIN - 3VWSC29M2YM131292
Radio Serial Number – VWZ9Z7C0507469
you can post the code or email me @
[email protected] 
trust me i'll pay i just need the right code.


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

radio code is 0881


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

ok im going to try this right now i hope it works, sorry about the delay in response.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

ok it worked, you are a genius !!!!
here is my original stock unit can you give me this code so i can store it for a rainy day??
serial number - VWZ4Z7Y7090060
how much do i owe you and how do you want payment ??


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

That radio code is 0927. No payment needed. I work at a dealer and can look up the codes on my home computer. Just glad to help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (8_valve)*

IM sent!


----------



## msnook (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the same problem too! Do I need the removal keys to remove the radio in order to get the SN from the radio or is there another way? Also, the radio in my 98 Jetta says "SAFE" but never goes to 1000 like another post said it should. Can someone give me some pointers on how to fix this?
Thanks!!


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

Seems that I opened a can of worms here. Maybe I should start charging.


----------



## JettaGLI03 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (8_valve)*

take tips







8_valve ftmfw!!!


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

I just recently bought a jetta...and bought a double din radio with code. since the previous owner had removed it for an aftermarket unit.
i accidently pushed it in too far when test fitting and whatnot. since i didnt have the keys... i looked around the garage and found 4 very small...(same/similar size as the keyholes) sawzall type saw blades.. and inserted them just as i would the keys. took some wiggling...but worked like a charm.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (8_valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8_valve* »_Seems that I opened a can of worms here. Maybe I should start charging.









oh yes you have.


----------



## doddsr (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: (8_valve)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recently purchased replacement radio for 04 T-Reg. Supplied radio code keeps locking the radio on second try. Then wait an hour turned on ....... so on. Supplier 100% pos this is the code. Used it himself a few months ago. Do I need to wipe the stored code in the dash cluster somehow? Why does the dealer want 120+ dollars to configue it for me. I know the radio serial number and could prob. get the VIN of the supplier veh. Is their someone else to turn to. Don't want to waste 3 hours of driving and $$$ to listen to worthless commercials. Thanx to all.


----------



## bbdeutschland (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (djhackstyle)*

Can you help me out too?
mine is VWZ1Z7G7297892Y
its an MFD2 Navi


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (bbdeutschland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbdeutschland* »_Can you help me out too?
mine is VWZ1Z7G7297892Y
its an MFD2 Navi

1262


----------



## bbdeutschland (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (crnacnac)*

Thanks man. I really like the Side by Side.


----------



## 02AWP1.8T (Feb 5, 2009)

I would love some help too! 
VWZ9Z7B0041996
Thanks!


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (djhackstyle)*

you guys should tip the dude, a lot of people don't even bother helping people out esp with radio codes.


----------



## pete-the-fish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (crnacnac)*

Can you help me w/ the code for this one:
VIN WVWEK73CX6P123268
Serial vwz5z7e2039999


----------



## doddsr (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Can you help with this?
Replacement radio came from vehicle VIN, WVGBC77L34D052225;
Radio Part Number VWZ4Z7C0011492. Can anyone please help.
This is for and from a 2004 Touareg w/ Premium. Sound II. Code I was supplied with doesn't work. 3 hour round trip to a dealer.


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (02AWP1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02AWP1.8T* »_I would love some help too! 
VWZ9Z7B0041996
Thanks!

1549


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (pete-the-fish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pete-the-fish* »_Can you help me w/ the code for this one:
VIN WVWEK73CX6P123268
Serial vwz5z7e2039999

1507


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (doddsr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doddsr* »_Can you help with this?
Replacement radio came from vehicle VIN, WVGBC77L34D052225;
Radio Part Number VWZ4Z7C0011492. Can anyone please help.
This is for and from a 2004 Touareg w/ Premium. Sound II. Code I was supplied with doesn't work. 3 hour round trip to a dealer.

0984


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

If anybody else needs radio codes. Hit me up. I accept donations as well.








Paypal...
jeremyjetta at yahoo dot com




_Modified by 8_valve at 10:56 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (8_valve)*

have you recieved any donations yet?


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (bbplaya4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbplaya4lfe* »_have you recieved any donations yet? 

None yet...


----------



## vwvr6869 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

vin 3vwtd81h5wm263284.
donations giving is not a problem for code thanks man


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (vwvr6869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvr6869* »_vin 3vwtd81h5wm263284.
donations giving is not a problem for code thanks man

I need the serial number from the radio. It will start with VWZ....


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Hey 8_valve, wanna have a race to see who gets the codes first


----------



## TheNacho (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Hi, maybe you can help me. Just bought a nice 1997 VW Cabrio. The previous owner left me the original radio, but I need the code. Unfortunately, I don't have the manual which states that the dealer shouldn't charge me $$








VIN: 3VWAA81E5VM806332
Serial: VWZ9Z73680212
Thanx in advance...


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (TheNacho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheNacho* »_Hi, maybe you can help me. Just bought a nice 1997 VW Cabrio. The previous owner left me the original radio, but I need the code. Unfortunately, I don't have the manual which states that the dealer shouldn't charge me $$








VIN: 3VWAA81E5VM806332
Serial: VWZ9Z73680212
Thanx in advance...

Your missing a number off the serial, it should be 14 digits.


----------



## TheNacho (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Oh right, sorry.. it should be:
VIN: 3VWAA81E5VM806332
Serial: VWZ9Z7*V*3680212


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

just called the 2 dealerships near me and they will not give out the radio code. they want to charge me an hours worth of labor. i will gladly paypal a few bucks for the code. 
vin. 9BWDE61J854021519
radio s/n. VWZ9Z7D0548156
thank you in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (TheNacho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheNacho* »_Oh right, sorry.. it should be:
VIN: 3VWAA81E5VM806332
Serial: VWZ9Z7*V*3680212 

0261


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_just called the 2 dealerships near me and they will not give out the radio code. they want to charge me an hours worth of labor. i will gladly paypal a few bucks for the code. 
vin. 9BWDE61J854021519
radio s/n. VWZ9Z7D0548156
thank you in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1500


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

thank. would you take a small payment?


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

sure


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

do you have paypal i will send you 10 bucks. is that cool?


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_do you have paypal i will send you 10 bucks. is that cool?

yup. jeremyjetta at yahoo dot com


----------



## jhbahn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (8_valve)*

Could you help me with the code for this?
Serial vwz5z7e3109703


----------



## seftef (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (jhbahn)*

I also need help with code serial number vwz9z7a7434013 for my daughters first car,any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (jhbahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhbahn* »_Could you help me with the code for this?
Serial vwz5z7e3109703










1733


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (seftef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seftef* »_I also need help with code serial number vwz9z7a7434013 for my daughters first car,any help greatly appreciated!


0616


----------



## jhbahn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (8_valve)*

It works! You're Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boyce (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (jhbahn)*

You seem to be the Tech expert on , among many other things VW, radio codes. I recently purchased a 2007 Jetta. The manual has the card with the serial number but not the unlock code. Please and thank you? I'd be happy to provide a copy of my my registration and license if that make you more comfortable with processing my request.
Serial number from card and display - VWZ4Z7G6262265
VIN - 3WVEF71KX7M193291
--Boyce


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (Boyce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boyce* »_You seem to be the Tech expert on , among many other things VW, radio codes. I recently purchased a 2007 Jetta. The manual has the card with the serial number but not the unlock code. Please and thank you? I'd be happy to provide a copy of my my registration and license if that make you more comfortable with processing my request.
Serial number from card and display - VWZ4Z7G6262265
VIN - 3WVEF71KX7M193291
--Boyce

1386

Paypal donations to jeremyjetta at yahoo dot com


_Modified by 8_valve at 9:43 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Boyce (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (8_valve)*

Thanks! That did it. Not sure why the dealer insisted I bring it in. (They weren't going to charge)
Thanks again.


----------



## twentyfourbug (Feb 19, 2005)

*need radio code please*

VIN 3VWCD31Y35M306697
Radio VWZ4Z7D3009436 

I need radio code please


----------



## twentyfourbug (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: need radio code please (twentyfourbug)*

please help !


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: need radio code please (twentyfourbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twentyfourbug* »_please help !









1651


----------



## twentyfourbug (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: need radio code please (8_valve)*

Yes fabulous -- thank you !!!!!!


----------



## aviador (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: need radio code please (8_valve)*

Hello,
VIN: WVWND23B2YE248767
SERIAL: VWZ4Z7Y7131499
Thanks as soon as I get it I'll PayPal you a donation.


----------



## bsdaemon (Apr 12, 2007)

Hiya!
Would you mind getting me a code?
VWZ9Z7C0500664
Much appreciated!!


----------



## xx6xmarcx9xx (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (bsdaemon)*

hi i have an 1996 audi a4 2.8L i have no idea how to put my code in i do not have the manual anyone know to do this!!! thanks


----------



## ltheron (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re:*

May I also ask for help please
S/N AUZ1Z3T7881731


----------



## ltheron (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (xx6xmarcx9xx)*

try http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/au....html - they've got instruction on putting the code in


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (bsdaemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsdaemon* »_Hiya!
Would you mind getting me a code?
VWZ9Z7C0500664
Much appreciated!!

1615. also sent you a pm


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: need radio code please (aviador)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aviador* »_Hello,
VIN: WVWND23B2YE248767
SERIAL: VWZ4Z7Y7131499
Thanks as soon as I get it I'll PayPal you a donation. 

0836
jeremyjetta at yahoo dot com


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ltheron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ltheron* »_May I also ask for help please
S/N AUZ1Z3T7881731

Sorry, I cannot get Audi codes. My dealer is VW only and we don't have access to the Audi stuff. 
EDIT: Try 0496, not sure if that's correct though. 


_Modified by 8_valve at 8:41 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## bsdaemon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (8_valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8_valve* »_
1615. also sent you a pm

Much appreciated!


----------



## Bora_Individual (May 8, 2007)

Hi Jeremy, can you help me to get my radio code please? the serial number is VWZ4Z7E3100548 and my vin number is 3VWGN11K16M762634 
My car is a 2006 Jetta.
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Individual)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Individual* »_Hi Jeremy, can you help me to get my radio code please? the serial number is VWZ4Z7E3100548 and my vin number is 3VWGN11K16M762634 
My car is a 2006 Jetta.
Thanks a lot!!! 

1822 is the code. sent you a pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (8_valve)*

SN: vwz4z7x5009309
I don't have paypal but I'll send you a check for $10 if you PM me your addy


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (j.Connor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j.Connor* »_SN: vwz4z7x5009309
I don't have paypal but I'll send you a check for $10 if you PM me your addy









0951 is your code. 
I'm doing this out of the goodness of my heart and have only received one donation so far. Thank you for your donations and I hope I can continue helping out all of you.


----------



## mundstick (Mar 13, 2009)

Any chance of a code for 
VWZ7Z0W0693797
I cant stand driving with no music any more!!
Will be happy to paypal a payment as thanks!!
if you could email me that would be great [email protected]

_Modified by mundstick at 12:45 PM 3-13-2009_
Not to worry now... I managed to get someone else to provide me with the code










_Modified by mundstick at 1:57 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## raya2_2989 (Mar 13, 2009)

Could you help me out too, i just bought a replacement stereo for my jetta and i dont have the radio code.
My VIN: 3VWJM71KX9M004288
Original VIN: 3VWTM71K69M268309
Stereo S/N : VWZ5Z7H6079330


----------



## raya2_2989 (Mar 13, 2009)

Could you help me out too, I just got a replacement stereo for my jetta and i dont have the radio code.
My VIN: 3VWJM71KX9M004288
Original VIN: 3VWTM71K69M268309
Stereo S/N: VWZ5Z7H6079330
In advance, thanks!!!


----------



## raya2_2989 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Could you help me out too, I just got a replacement stereo for my jetta and i dont have the radio code.
My VIN: 3VWJM71KX9M004288
Original VIN: 3VWTM71K69M268309
Stereo S/N: VWZ5Z7H6079330
In advance, thanks!!!
you could email me the code if you want, my email: [email protected]


----------



## aviador (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: need radio code please (8_valve)*

Thank you.
If you could help me one more time with another code.
VIN WVWND23B2YE248767
Serial: VWZ4Z7Y7131499
Thanks


----------



## raya2_2989 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Please help!!!!
Its just ridiculous that at the dealership they want to charge you $90 for just retrieving the radio code. I will gladly paypal you $20 if you can help me with this. I cant stand the silence.
My VIN: 3VWJM71KX9M004288
Original VIN: 3VWTM71K69M268309
Stereo Serial: VWZ5Z7H6079330


----------



## Prowler911 (Oct 11, 2001)

I have one as well
Got the radio from a junkyard, but no code.
Serial is 014VWZ5Z7D5141574I
Thanks so much
Nick


----------



## erick64 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (Prowler911)*

sent im


----------



## Awesomatic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (erick64)*

Well, I've got to try and jump on this bandwagon.
VWZ4Z7A6009617
Donation Guaranteed










_Modified by Awesomatic at 12:08 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## mundstick (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
Found someone who for a small fee can provide your codes here
http://carradiocodes4u.proboards100.com/index.cgi
It costs £5 and I had my code within twenty minutes.



_Modified by mundstick at 1:57 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Spike98 (Feb 24, 2009)

Me too please!
S/N: VWZ9Z7H3221031
VIN: 3VWTK49M39M628985


----------



## DJMoney6916v (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Spike98)*

IM Sent 8_valve


----------



## Ricardobora (Jan 21, 2009)

*Please ?*

hI Jeremy i hope not to botther, but could you help me to get my stereo code number, the reason is because i want to sell it to buy a better stereo, this one is only un mp3 cd.Thanks in advance, oh my serial number is: VWZ4Z7E6038428


----------



## Donpj (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Please can you help me with the code for my radio, with the following details:
S/N: AUZ5Z4X0085303
Make: Bosch.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## bsdaemon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Donpj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donpj* »_Please can you help me with the code for my radio, with the following details:
S/N: AUZ5Z4X0085303
Make: Bosch.
Thank you in advance.

If I recall, he can only do VW.


----------



## 2002blackGolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Need help here too. My radio is going bad, so got one from CL and the guy seemed nice and was to send code in email. Never did. Now I have radio that I can't put in.








S/N: VWZ5Z7B1058854
Paypal donation guaranteed.


----------



## pizza (Jul 28, 2004)

VWZ7Z0Y2189310
3VWSE29MXYM158749
Thanks


----------



## speeds2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Could you help me with a radiocode please? The radionumber is: VWZ2Z2G2250602
Thank you very much!
Sander



_Modified by speeds2 at 1:55 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## 2002blackGolf (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (speeds2)*

Got it, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

Been busy lately, I will get everyone caught up tomorrow night. Thanks for all the donations so far.


----------



## lo4130 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (8_valve)*

please can you help me with the code to my radio S/N: vwz4z7a6067268 thanks.


----------



## zenny46 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this vin # djhackstyle)*

i have a 96 VW passat i need the 4 digit code for my car radio help
My vin is WVWEE83A2TB146001
i can get the serial number i can get the radio out
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Vvv_B0RA (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Hello, I am having the same problem. I have just replaced my Radio in my Audi and I do not have the Radio Code for it. I do not have the VIN # from the car it came out of but I do have the Serial # of the new Radio.
Serial # AUZ5Z4C5226466
I will also paypal $10 if I could get the code. Thank you !


----------



## Vvv_B0RA (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Vvv_B0RA)*

Anyone


----------



## Kajtek1 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

I just bought 2001 Audi A4 and the radio is in SAFE mode.
VIN WAUKH68D31A152391 
It is Symphony radio that require some trick and 4 keys to remove, so I didn't succeed.
If radio number is necessary I will work on it.
Thanks in advance if you can help


----------



## Kajtek1 (Apr 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## steverado87 (Dec 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i too am stuck...sent ya a pm!


----------



## Gdimovski (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (8_valve)*

I dont need a code, but wanted to say thanks all the same! not too often you find help when you actually need it.


----------



## alcord (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone
I have the same problem as others. I changed the battery of my car and now the radio is in SAFE mode. I don't have the code and the card with the information. I hope somebody can help me to get the number and the procedure how to introduce it. Thanks
radio s/n VWZ5Z8A3021330
VIN 9BWGA21J3Y4O25998
VW Golf 2000 GLS


----------



## speeds2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi there, 
I have replaced my battery and now my radio ask me for a code. 
I have looked all over in my car but cannot find the code. 
Can someone help me with this code? 
The serial number is: 
VWZ1Z2E9432623 
1K0035186L 
2157643221360 
Thank you very much!


----------



## gregc801 (Dec 25, 2004)

Can someone please help. replaced battery locked out.
Vin: WAUDC68D71A130675
SN: AUZ5Z4A0241832


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (gregc801)*

8_valve has a im! thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mbkicks10 at 8:04 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (mbkicks10)*

one more please








serial number: 5017365
vin:vwz5z7a5017365
Thanks!
Julien


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (eurojulien 318is)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurojulien 318is* »_one more please








serial number: 5017365
vin:vwz5z7a5017365
Thanks!
Julien

anyone? and yeah.. that vwz isn't the vin, it's the number stamped on the side of the radio..

Thanks,
Julien


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

pleeasseee


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (eurojulien 318is)*

oooohh can I play. Send me paypal info
vin# 3vwsb81h7vm097415
radio serial#3678700
Thanks in advance


----------



## magmacarat (Nov 15, 2005)

So I'll tip you, what do I need just my VIN # and Radio serial #?
Thanks!!!


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Vin of my car: 3VWEG71K77M071047
S/N of her radio: 014VWZ4Z7G2171682K


_Modified by NickVW's at 9:24 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## kuromakazaki (Jun 24, 2009)

my 97 jetta trek edition:
vin:3vwwl81h5vm105994
what it says on the radio card
:VWZ9Z7v
S/N:3708458
thanks!!


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

bump 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dandingo (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (NickVW's)*

Can someone tell me how to pull the radio? Do I need special keys to pull it? Thanks!
Edit: I found a radio pamphlet that has 
VW SC 88C No.
No. 95749
VIN #9BWGB2302PP006339
Let me know if I need to pull the radio. Thanks! 



_Modified by dandingo at 3:55 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## luckymiguel420 (Jul 27, 2009)

can anybody please for the love of God, give me the code for this radio VWZ9Z7B020278? i'm not sure if it's 13 or 14 characters, that's all that's present on the stereo. will pay!!!


----------



## luckymiguel420 (Jul 27, 2009)

wait wait wait.... GOT IT!!!!!!! VWZ9Z7B0202784!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## God-Follower (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

I realize this is a VW forum, but it seems to be one of very few places offering radio codes for locked radios. Hoping since they are in the same bed that someone can do this as well.
I have an Audi TT Quattro with the ConcertII radio in it, and I need a lock code please, will pay $10 via PayPal.
VIN:TRUWC28N2210000484
Radio Serial #: AUZ5Z6B5024650
Thanks for your time.
-EDIT-Answer received on another site.


_Modified by God-Follower at 8:59 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Fraps (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you help me out as well? Just picked up a 93 Cabriolet and didn't get the radio code for it! Scammers!
VIN: WVWCB0151PK006809
SER: VWZ5Z7N0612250
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (VW NUTTS)*

I have the same problem as others.







I changed the battery of my car and now the radio is in SAFE mode. I don't have the code and the card with the information.














please help








radio s/n VWZ9Z7V3770483
VIN 9BWGA21J3Y4O25998


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (nathan1990)*

Hello,
I need help with mine as well.
I sold the Radio put realized too late that the Key is not inside the manual.
Premium 7 VWZ5Z7H2279696
donation ready for transfere....


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (djhackstyle)*

Still do radio codes?? I need the code for tomorrow I'm takin out my radio to geT the numbers, if u can email me at [email protected] thanks!


----------



## wofljetta (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (8_valve)*

IM SENT!


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (djhackstyle)*

RCD510
vin wvwml7an3ae519074
sn 00364849217
under bar code vwz4z7j11135316
thanks will donate


----------



## j79van (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

I have a 06 jetta with the same problem with my radio
Model: CQ-JV1069XC
Serial: 5388916
Under Bar Code: 014vwz5z7c5388916u
If you could supply me with the code i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jerrys123 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

hello 
I was wondering if you can help me out in getting a radio code for me. I've been without a radio for a year now. It sucks. Please help
vin# WVWBC81E5SK003444
serial # vwz9z7v3834253
Thanks


----------



## boss23 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (jerrys123)*

I wrote a PM to 8_valve about a radio I picked up from the yard with only a serial number. After a couple of hours and getting the "right" people on the phone, I was able to get the VIN number from the 2000 passat wagon I pulled this from. 
Can you please help me get the radio code for my radio? Please? 
SN: VWZ4Z7Y5114790 
VIN: WVWRH23B3YE395881
Thanks in advance.


----------



## uncrfe (Sep 13, 2009)

Code retrieved elsewhere.


_Modified by uncrfe at 4:21 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## neslein (Oct 19, 2009)

*Radio code for RCD 200*

Hi. I hope you're able to help me.
I need the code for a RCD 200 radio from a VW Sharan
VIN: WVWZZZ7MZ8V015029
Radio serial: VWZ4Z4GN160281
Thank you so much!


----------



## uncrfe (Sep 13, 2009)

A quick protip on getting codes (at least for your original radio):
- Check the VW.com site for dealers in your state. Put in a town's ZIP that you know has no dealers.
- It should spit out all dealers in the state.
- Pick the farthest dealers to call.
- Ask for the parts counter directly.
- Let them know that you're super far away, and it'd be really helpful (be polite) -- they'll hopefully realize that they're not losing business by helping you, because you won't be likely to come in anyway.
- Hopefully, you'll get your code over the phone. I don't think they'll help you with swapped radios though.
Hope this helps.


----------



## neslein (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (uncrfe)*

Hi uncrfe,
Thanks for your suggestions. Unfortunately, I already tried that. I don't know whether this lies in the fact that I'm from Denmark or if I just caught the dealer on a bad day - anyway, I wasn't able to get the code from the dealer who sold the car from new. He just laughed at me, and told me that he never had heard of any dealer who was able to find the code in any database...
So either I find another way to locate the code - or else I'll just through it out...


----------



## boss23 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (boss23)*

I called the dealer today.. they said it would be $55 to give the code because they needed to pull the radio. I told them i already had it pulled and just needed the code:
After 2 hours, they called back and gave it to me for free!!!








Good luck to everyone else. The dealer that I contacted was the Santa Cruz Nissan Dodge Volkswagen dealership (831)426-5100. You might give it a try. The man that helped me was named Don. No questions asked and no money requested from them.


----------



## neslein (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (boss23)*

Finaly I got the code from a dealer in Germany - for free! They are a lot more polite and service minded than the danish dealers...


----------



## mitchsmkIIIgti (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (djhackstyle)*

Pleaseee. need help.
VIN: 3VWDA81HXTM092248
S/N: VWZ9Z7T3238771
please PM or email to [email protected]
greatly appreciated


----------



## EvilMonkey (Apr 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Id appreciate it as well please. Dealership is jerking me around saying i have to drive an hour to come see them to get the code they wont do it over the phone.
VIN: 3VWSE69M75M034795
S/N: 5147426
Thanks a lot!


----------



## dadraper (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone could get me the security code for my New Beetle radio it would be greatly appreciated. The dealerships want to charge me $$ to look it up.
VIN:3VWBF61C9WM049347
S/N:VWZ9Z7W2036933


----------



## lastseed (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

wow I have a problem with my radio and the code given on the card don't work. I bought the car for my daughter and had the ac compressor replaced and was left with no radio. I tried a dealer and they gave me a code that didnt work either. I looked in the trunk but no code pulled the radio out and found nothing on it. It worked great last week. Please help could you e-mail me at [email protected] If I get a code that works I'll need some payment address don't do paypal


----------



## lastseed (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (lastseed)*

the code in the book is 0310 don't work a dealer gave me 1327 don't work. Another dealer said I only get 6 tries and if you don't know how may someone else used the radio locks up and can't be used ever! Is this true or don't they want to help me. When I wait the hour and disconnect the battery it tells me I have 2 tries ie 1 1000 and 2 1000 but when I tried these codes it goes to safe and then blinking safe.


----------



## lastseed (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (lastseed)*

found the code


----------



## jmk222 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: (lastseed)*

I need a radio code for my 98 jetta tdi. Vin is 3vwrf81h5wm133297. radio sn is vwz9z7v3965745. Thank you very much.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (jmk222)*

dealer emailed back with it, nvm


_Modified by utekineir at 7:38 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## jwhite01 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (utekineir)*

Hi just recently purchased replacedment radio from ebay and need a code. I would greatly appreciate and I am willing to make a donation to pay pal account. Thanks in advanced. 
VIN: 3VWDG71K85M361372
Serial Number: VWZ5Z7C1266710


----------



## 1guitar (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

8_valve,
I'm trying to get the code for a used radio I purchased from a dissatisfied VW Jetta owner. I'm willing to pay for it or make a contribution to a charity of your choice. The VIN is 3VWRA69MX5M059331; the radio SN is VWZ9Z7D0339818. This is greatly appreciated since this will keep my dealer from gouging me.
Thanks,
1guitar


----------



## 07wolfsburf (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for the radio code for this vin#.
VWZ5Z7G2142119E
Thanks


----------



## Mk3Wangener89 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (JETTA EG)*

nvm got from stealership


_Modified by Mk3Wangener89 at 11:03 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## agreendaya (Nov 21, 2009)

*radio code pls*

Just picked up a '97 Passat, radio is locked. 
Serial no. 064075
VIN: WVWGG83A7VB014213
Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## weato (Nov 27, 2009)

I was wondering if you can help me out in getting a radio code for me.
serial :vwz4z4hn240717
:014VWZ4Z4HN240717Z
I am willing to make a donation to pay pal account. Thanks in advanced



_Modified by weato at 12:11 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

n/m



_Modified by MI_canuck at 2:47 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Looking for code for 
0/4 VWZ5Z7C5298061L
3VWSR29M34M058622
Model/Serial CQJV1068XC/6298061
Can anyone help? 

Please email sean.symes<_at_>gmail.com or IM
Thanks!


----------



## IloveMyCar32 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: can anyone give me the radio code with this s/n ?? (djhackstyle)*

I don't think he's researching codes anymore.


----------



## cabimero2 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

PLEASE HELP ME!! I CHANGE MY RADIO AND STORE THE ORIGINAL. NOW I WANT TO SELL THE CAR SO I NEED THE CODE TO PUT THE RADIO BACK. MY VIN IS 3VWHG21K38M029217.


----------



## rfiglia (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: (cabimero2)*

Can anyone please give me the code for my radio?
Vin #9BWFK61J134062072
serial # 5076304
014vwz5z7c5076304f


----------



## boraboi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: (8_valve)*

hey man im willing to give a donation! 
vin- 3vwsc29msym164237
radio s/n- vw2927a7348202


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

2007 VW Rabbit MkV
Premium 7 Head Unit,
SN: VWZ4Z7E2016511
Any help? Thanks so much!!
Edit: nevermind. found it.


_Modified by sleees345 at 12:02 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## nickpi (Oct 29, 2010)

*Hi From Greece!*

Hi! is it possible that you find me a code for VWZ2Z2G2739541 ? Thanks!!


----------



## nickpi (Oct 29, 2010)

*Hi From Greece!*

Could anyone give me a code for S/N: VWZ2Z2G2739541 Thanks!!!!


----------



## dirty_luisito (Aug 8, 2008)

Can you help me out too?

VIN: 9BWBL61J244010737
SERIAL:VWZ5Z7C5341796


----------



## dirty_luisito (Aug 8, 2008)

Can you help me too?

VIN: 9BWBL61J244010737
SERIAL: VWZ5Z7C5341796

thanks in advance.


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

Can you pull up audi codes also? I need one for an A3 radio.


----------



## BigWoo (Aug 16, 2006)

VIN#
9bwke67nxp34078129

serial #
vwz5z7a1043974 

halp please!!


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

help, will send money to you paypal

02 tt
vin-TRUWT28N121006843
radio-AUZ5Z6A5006348


----------

